# Purging My Collection (Inquire Within)



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Trying to clear some space in my apartment, I come across some opera and other vocal CDs that want new homes (yours :tiphat. Here's what I want to sell:

Operas and oratorios by composer:

D'Albert: Tiefland (Kenney, Kmentt, Wiener / Adler)
Alfano: Cyrano de Bergerac (Johns, Stapp / Arena)
Berg: Wozzeck (Harrell, Farrell / Mitropoulos), with Schoenberg: Erwartung (Dow / Mitroploulos) and 
Krenek: Symphonic Elegy
Busoni: Turandot (excerpts, w/ Pape, Plech / Albrecht)
Handel: Messiah (Ameling, Reynolds, Langridge, Howell / Marriner)
Hindemith: Cardillac (Fischer-Dieskau, Soderstrom / Keilberth)
Menotti: The Consul (Bullock / Hickox)
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (Ghiaurov, Siepi, Cossotto / Leskovich)
Pfitzner: Palestrina (Schreier / Suitner)
Pfitzner: Von Deutscher Seele (Sieghart)
Pizzetti: Fedra (Fortunati, Bertocci, Colzani / Sanzogno)
Puccini: Tosca (Milanov, Bjorling, Warren / Leinsdorf)
Smetana: Dalibor (Urbanova, Popov, Alexejev / David)
J. Strauss: Der Ziguenerbaron (excerpts, w/Jurinac, Hollweg, Anders / Marszalek)
Verdi: Rigoletto Merrill, Moffo, Kraus / Solti)
Verdi: Rigoletto (MacNeil, Sutherland, Cioni / Sanzogno)
Verdi: La Forza del Destino (Milanov, Bjorling, Di Stefano, Warren, Tozzi / Previtali)
Verdi: La Traviata (Fabriccini, Alagna, Coni / Muti)
Verdi: Requiem; Quatro Pezzi Sacri (Studer, Lipovsek, Carreras, Raimondi / Abbado)
Wagner: Lohengrin (Volker, Muller, Prohaska, Klose / Heger -live, Berlin, 1942)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Melchior, Flagstad, Thorborg, Huehn, Hoffmann / Bodanzky - Met, 1937)
Wagner: Parsifal (Uhl, Hotter, Ludwig, Wachter, Berry / Karajan - live, Vienna, 1961)
Zemlinsky: Der Traumgorge (Kuebler, Racette, Anthony / Conlon)

Song recitals by composer:

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne; Emmanuel: Chansons Bourguignonnes (Upshaw / Nagano)
Copland: Old American Songs; Eight Poems of Emily Dickinson (Hampson, Upshaw / Wolff)
Ireland: The Songs of John Ireland (Milne, Ainsley, Maltman / Johnson, piano) (2 discs)
Loewe: Balladen & Lieder Fischer-Dieskau / Demus, piano) (2 discs)
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins; songs (Von Otter / Gardiner)
Wolf: Lieder (Bostridge / Pappano, piano)

Other collections:

Flagstad and Melchior Sing Wagner, 1935-40
Melchior and Traubel Sing Wagner (excerpts from Tristan, Lohengrin, Rienzi) (2 discs)
Wagner orchestral selections (cond. Schwarz, w/ Alessandra Marc, soprano) (2 discs)
Siegfried Wagner: Symphonic Poems (Albert) (not opera, but it's Wagner's kid!)
The Art of Elaine Bonazzi (mezzo-soprano) - songs & arias
Ivan Jadan: "Great Russian Tenor of the (20th) Century" - Russian songs & arias (private recordings, 1933-1954)
"The Spectacular Voice of Marilyn Horne" (mezzo-soprano)
Mark DuBois (tenor)/Saarinen (piano): "Chansons d'amour" - songs
The Art of Frida Leider: the complete recordings from 1921-26 (3 discs)
Jonathan Lemalu (bass-baritone)/Saarinen: "Two for the Show" - songs
Germaine Lubin (soprano): arias
Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano): "Love's Twilight": songs of Strauss, Berg, Korngold
Rosa Ponselle (soprano): arias and songs, 1922-1954
Andreas Scholl (countertenor): "Heroes" - arias of Handel, Gluck and Mozart
Renata Tebaldi (soprano): The Early Recordings,1949-1952
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor): arias and duets from opera and operetta (3 discs)
"Great Singers at the Gran Teatro del Liceo," 1905-30 (Nimbus Prima Voce)
"German Opera Choruses": Beethoven, Mozart, Nicolai, Wagner, Weber

I'm ready to let most of this go cheap - and I mean cheap - so if you're interested send me a PM and we'll discuss.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Any Varese??


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Any Varese??


Is he singable?


----------



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

Interested in Siegfried Wagner: symphonic poems... any extra info? Haven't heard of that recording. Thx! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Selling your CD'S is.......( rules and regulations comes in order)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

cheftimmyr said:


> Interested in Siegfried Wagner: symphonic poems... any extra info? Haven't heard of that recording. Thx! :tiphat:


Here's the recording on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...eld-keywords=siegfried+wagner+symphonic+poems

Siegfried wrote quite a few operas. I wasn't aware of the orchestral works until I spotted this recording. It's attractive music- not great music, but accomplished, lovely, and worth hearing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Is he singable?


Depend on your voice I think!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

UPDATE ON SPRING CLEANING

I still have the following titles for sale.

Operas and oratorios by composer:

D'Albert: Tiefland (Kenney, Kmentt, Wiener / Adler)
Alfano: Cyrano de Bergerac (Johns, Stapp / Arena)
Berg: Wozzeck (Harrell, Farrell / Mitropoulos), with Schoenberg: Erwartung (Dow / Mitroploulos) and
Krenek: Symphonic Elegy
Busoni: Turandot (excerpts, w/ Pape, Plech / Albrecht)
Handel: Messiah (Ameling, Reynolds, Langridge, Howell / Marriner)
Hindemith: Cardillac (Fischer-Dieskau, Soderstrom / Keilberth)
Menotti: The Consul (Bullock / Hickox)
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (Ghiaurov, Siepi, Cossotto / Leskovich)
Pfitzner: Palestrina (Schreier / Suitner)
Pfitzner: Von Deutscher Seele (Sieghart)
Pizzetti: Fedra (Fortunati, Bertocci, Colzani / Sanzogno)
Puccini: Tosca (Milanov, Bjorling, Warren / Leinsdorf)
Smetana: Dalibor (Urbanova, Popov, Alexejev / David)
J. Strauss: Der Ziguenerbaron (excerpts, w/Jurinac, Hollweg, Anders / Marszalek)
Verdi: Rigoletto Merrill, Moffo, Kraus / Solti)
Verdi: Rigoletto (MacNeil, Sutherland, Cioni / Sanzogno)
Verdi: La Forza del Destino (Milanov, Bjorling, Di Stefano, Warren, Tozzi / Previtali)
Verdi: La Traviata (Fabriccini, Alagna, Coni / Muti)
Verdi: Requiem; Quatro Pezzi Sacri (Studer, Lipovsek, Carreras, Raimondi / Abbado)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (Melchior, Flagstad, Thorborg, Huehn, Hoffmann / Bodanzky - Met, 1937)
Wagner: Parsifal (Uhl, Hotter, Ludwig, Wachter, Berry / Karajan - live, Vienna, 1961)
Zemlinsky: Der Traumgorge (Kuebler, Racette, Anthony / Conlon)

Song recitals by composer:

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne; Emmanuel: Chansons Bourguignonnes (Upshaw / Nagano)
Copland: Old American Songs; Eight Poems of Emily Dickinson (Hampson, Upshaw / Wolff)
Loewe: Balladen & Lieder Fischer-Dieskau / Demus, piano) (2 discs)
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins; songs (Von Otter / Gardiner)
Wolf: Lieder (Bostridge / Pappano, piano)

Other collections:

Flagstad and Melchior Sing Wagner, 1935-40
Melchior and Traubel Sing Wagner (excerpts from Tristan, Lohengrin, Rienzi) (2 discs)
Wagner orchestral selections (cond. Schwarz, w/ Alessandra Marc, soprano) (2 discs)
Siegfried Wagner: Symphonic Poems (Albert) (not opera, but it's Wagner's kid!)
The Art of Elaine Bonazzi (mezzo-soprano) - songs & arias
Ivan Jadan: "Great Russian Tenor of the (20th) Century" - Russian songs & arias (private recordings, 1933-1954)
"The Spectacular Voice of Marilyn Horne" (mezzo-soprano)
Mark DuBois (tenor)/Saarinen (piano): "Chansons d'amour" - songs
The Art of Frida Leider: the complete recordings from 1921-26 (3 discs)
Jonathan Lemalu (bass-baritone)/Saarinen: "Two for the Show" - songs
Germaine Lubin (soprano): arias
Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano): "Love's Twilight": songs of Strauss, Berg, Korngold
Rosa Ponselle (soprano): arias and songs, 1922-1954
Andreas Scholl (countertenor): "Heroes" - arias of Handel, Gluck and Mozart
Renata Tebaldi (soprano): The Early Recordings,1949-1952
Fritz Wunderlich (tenor): arias and duets from opera and operetta (3 discs)
"Great Singers at the Gran Teatro del Liceo," 1905-30 (Nimbus Prima Voce)
"German Opera Choruses": Beethoven, Mozart, Nicolai, Wagner, Weber


Two days till spring cleaning becomes summer cleaning. Let's make a deal (hint: everything's behind door number one, so you can't lose).


----------

